# Roller Bunks ? Any Opinions?



## clamman (Feb 8, 2012)

Getting ready to redo the bunks on an older trailer that came with my
Lowe 1752 Jon boat.... Was looking at these "roller Bunks". 

Seeing how I am over 60 and go it alone sometime, it sure would be nice to be able to exert the least amount of energy off-loading and loading at the ramp! Any opinions of these things?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 8, 2012)

They tend to create higher pressure points on the boat's hull compared to regular wood/carpet bunks. That's all I know.


----------



## Butthead (Feb 8, 2012)

Rollers can possibly create dents in the bottom. Plus, you can't unlatch the boat before it's in the water with rollers or else *whoops*, right off the trailer it goes. 
With traditional bunks you can unlatch it then float it off and bring it back to you, or the dock, with a rope all easily by yourself. If you want it to slide off easier just use bunk slicks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 8, 2012)

Spray the carpets on the bunks with dry silicone spray.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a roller trailer for my Wellcraft 180 American...(Fiberglass V hull openbow) I made the mistake of unhooking the strap the first time I backed down the ramp like a idiot...It was the first time I ever had rollers....you guessed it..it tried to slide off the trailer  ...when the skeg hit it stopped thankfully. #-o I hooked up the strap and winched it back up. Then backed it down into the water....Other than my pride no harm done....

But thats a fiberglass boat...I think for a metal boat I would stick with bunks just to spread the weight. Plus not so embarassing when unloading....haha :LOL2:


----------



## clamman (Feb 9, 2012)

To all who have commented so far, my sincere thanks. All good , valid points to consider.

What are "_sliders_" and where do you get them?

_SILICON Spray_ for the bunks - sounds like a very easy and inexpensive solution...do you spray them after each use? Does the silicon damage the carpet fiber in any way?


----------



## Brine (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure what sliders are. There are plastic products (like cutting board material) sold at most boating stores that you can attach to your bunks that create a slick surface for the boat to slide on/off. I've also heard of guys using the silicone spray on the carpet. I've never heard anything about it damaging carpet.

Equally important I think is to make sure your trailer is set up most efficient. Bunks are as low as possible, and boat is positioned as far back as possible (with bunks supporting the transom). There is a good article on the home page that bassboy did on trailer tips https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/Articles/trailer-tips.html


----------

